# which catechism to teach one's children?



## J Andrew Deane (Jul 21, 2005)

Greetings,
I just wanted to get people's take on which catechism(s) they use/would use with their children.

I have been going over the shorter with my son (who is 4 years old), but note that many start with more simplified versions.

What do others here think?


----------



## sastark (Jul 21, 2005)

I vote for the Heidelberg.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is a list of catechisms that I compiled a while back. We are currently using the small children's catechism with our little ones.


----------



## Scott (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrew: Most of the children's catechisms are of about equal value (good). Our church follows the PCA's children's sunday school series, which incorporates a children's catechism published by the PCA. We use that one in our daily catechesis in order to be consistent (and the content is as good as the others anyway). I think it would be hard to have a child memorize the shorter catechism, but maybe I am underestimating children. After all, even my youngest has memorized hymns. 

If your sunday school program is using a children's catechism, I would use that. If not, see if the OPC (your denomination) has a preferred one and use that. If not, check out the PCA's.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 21, 2005)

I use the Children's. It is easier, and many churches use that in Sunday school (Great Commission Publications Materials). It makes it easier for them.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jul 21, 2005)

Children are memory sponges and have the capacity to memorize with ease. So, why sell them short. As adults, we are all able to testify that it gets more difficult with age So, we figured why memorize twice just do it once and learn from that base. Consequently, we switched from the Children's Catechism to the Shorter Catechism a long time ago with my first child and we are getting ready to start the fourth on the Shorter (when he learns to talk that is). I figure that if it was good enough for children in the 17th century it is good enough for mine. They can begin answering Q&A 1 at a every early age and go from there.

In an anecdotal way, when I was in Greenville seminary Dr. Smith almost without fail would quote the Children's Catechism on any given Theological topic and I could never figure out why. Finally, I determined that the reason is that is what he was orignally taught. On the other had, what do most of our Scottish friends learn and quote? I am venturing an anecdotal guess here as well, but I would say the Shorter. In fact, it would be a surprise to me if the older Scottish families have even ever heard of a children´s catechism.


----------



## J Andrew Deane (Jul 21, 2005)

The preface to the shorter speaks of how it was designed for those of weaker capacity--I took that to mean that back then the shorter WAS the children's catechism.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm teaching mine the WSC in modern English.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Michael Butterfield_
> Children are memory sponges and have the capacity to memorize with ease. So, why sell them short. As adults, we are all able to testify that it gets more difficult with age So, we figured why memorize twice just do it once and learn from that base. Consequently, we switched from the Children's Catechism to the Shorter Catechism a long time ago with my first child and we are getting ready to start the fourth on the Shorter (when he learns to talk that is). I figure that if it was good enough for children in the 17th century it is good enough for mine. They can begin answering Q&A 1 at a every early age and go from there.
> 
> In an anecdotal way, when I was in Greenville seminary Dr. Smith almost without fail would quote the Children's Catechism on any given Theological topic and I could never figure out why. Finally, I determined that the reason is that is what he was orignally taught. On the other had, what do most of our Scottish friends learn and quote? I am venturing an anecdotal guess here as well, but I would say the Shorter. In fact, it would be a surprise to me if the older Scottish families have even ever heard of a children´s catechism.





I am in the process of memorizing the shorter right now. I plan on teaching this to my children as the first and only catechism.

Puritan 4 life


----------



## AdamM (Jul 21, 2005)

I agree with Fred about the benefits of using the Childrens.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J Andrew Deane_
> The preface to the shorter speaks of how it was designed for those of weaker capacity--I took that to mean that back then the shorter WAS the children's catechism.



 You got it!


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> I agree with Fred about the benefits of using the Childrens.



I would agree that it does, but is it an appreciable "benefit"?


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jul 21, 2005)

You will be *embarrassed* and *amazed* at how well the children can memorize the WSC!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 21, 2005)

Do those of you who have children typically include one of more of the Scripture proofs in the memorization you teach them, even if it's just the reference?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 21, 2005)

WSC.


----------



## Archlute (Jul 21, 2005)

We have finished the Children's Catechism with our four eldest children, and are actually working on the WLC with them now. We were memorizing the SC for awhile, but I so often found myself referring them to the LC to more fully elucidate an answer from the SC that I thought, "Hey, they all have at least ten good years in our home, why not master the beast right now?" 

Our tactic is to slowly teach through each phrase of the answer, fully explaining what it means from Scripture. While doing this, we also focus on some of the more important Q/A's of each doctrinal head for memorization. We love it, and my two older daughters have already mastered about fifteen of the answers. It's the section on the decalogue that will be the real test of strength!

We also went through John Willison's "A Sacramental Catechism" awhile before thier baptisms. Some parts are a very helpful and devotional supplement to the Westminster Standards regarding the Lord's Supper.


----------



## Tirian (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Do those of you who have children typically include one of more of the Scripture proofs in the memorization you teach them, even if it's just the reference?



Not for my kids - the catechism is hard enough for the kids to remember by itself without remembering the references. At 7 yrs, and 5 yrs old I'm happy for them just to remember the questions and answers. It won't be long now before my eldest can read the proofs and look them up himself. 

We have also had them learn the 10 commandments - however interestingly my 2 yr old son can answer "What is the chief end of man?" more easily than reciting any of the commandments.

Matthew


----------



## Scott (Jul 22, 2005)

Adam: If you believe in arranged marriages, I have two boys that will be needing wives at some point in the future.  . Seriously, that is awesome.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 22, 2005)

Our church has a catechism class and over the years a lot of different memory work has been done. Most children learn the shorter catechism, move on to 107 memory proof texts, some do a second 107, one has memorized the Larger Catechism; some the Heidelberg. See:
http://www.fpcr.org/Catechism/Catechumens.htm


----------



## J Andrew Deane (Jul 27, 2005)

Those pictures of your church's little ones is truly awe-inspiring and encouraging.

Thanks,
JAD


----------

